# it seems so hard to rescue a golden....



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Have you called them again? Sometimes people can get lost in the pile of names/applicants. Rescue is usually run by volunteers. Give them a call!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I may be the luckiest person in the world, but I got my guy off Craiglist when he was 6 mo/old


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Being involved in rescue I'm ashamed that I don't know the answer to this, but, what prohibits you from adopting from the US?? Are there quarantine laws that make it too tough? Seems as though quite a few Canadians purchase dogs from the US so I would think that adopting would be in the same genre.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I live in the southeast US. I sure wish we had more people wanting to rescue. I've found one old guy while fishing, got one from an owner release and got two from the same pound 4+ years ago. None were acceptable to the local rescues since they had issues. A couple too old, one heartworm positive, other health issues, one male dog aggressive. There are just too many abandoned around here. I found a BassettX puppy two years ago a few months after my golden died. I went straight to the pound with him since I had told my husband I wouldn't pick up any more strays. He was starved, had rickets and really crooked legs. The pound director (she knows me) told me she would put him straight to sleep if I left him there since "He'll have arthritis when he gets older". Sheesh. "Cracker Jack" came home with me after a vet visit and can run all day now. His legs still look bad, but it doesn't slow him down.
Good luck on your search. Call the rescue back and remind them that you are looking for a new friend!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i actually do not know too much about adopting a golden from the US. i would if i could i just honestly don't know how to go about it....i have looked on pet finder and should check craigslist to see if i see anything...as for the golden rescue i have emailed them and updated my information because we have moved to a bigger house and there shouldn't be a problem with that since we moved from a townhouse to a house three times the size and a fenced yard...i have kept in touch with the rescue every few months and they have emailed me back saying that they have my application and all of that stuff so we just wait i guess for that golden to come to our home....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=12679 Maybe just go to this thread and find one that's closest to you and call them and ask. Don't know where in Ontario you are but maybe one that is fairly close will have some answers for you.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Keep contacting your local rescue groups. I'm sure there is a golden that needs a good home.....Thank You.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks....the canadian golden retriever adoption service is who i am waiting on...the other golden retriever clubs just list breeders in the area we are in the toronto area. we will just wait it out and see what happens and keep researching breeders and if we get a rescue thats awesome and if we go the puppy route then thats awesome too it would just be great to help a golden in need of a loving home. so thank you everyone for your replies.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

asiacat said:


> i have looked on pet finder and should check craigslist to see if i see anything...


I always see quite a few when I look on Petfinder.
A lot are in the Montreal or Toronto areas.

Are you looking for a purebred or is a mix okay?

http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...mpl=&preview=&animal=Dog&preview=&zip=j8r+0a2


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Found some gorgeous GRs in the Montreal/Quebec areas:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13545383

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13556945

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13381339

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13484722


Poor babies... wish I could adopt them.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

BTW - THANKS for opening up heart & home to rescue.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

thank you shortcake....i sent an email about dora to find out more information....i would actually prefer a purebred but if i had my choice would adopt every dog i saw...there aren't alot in toronto right now it seems but more in quebec so we will see what happens and if there is any kind of transport to help us out a little....


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

asiacat said:


> thank you shortcake....i sent an email about dora to find out more information....i would actually prefer a purebred but if i had my choice would adopt every dog i saw...there aren't alot in toronto right now it seems but more in quebec so we will see what happens and if there is any kind of transport to help us out a little....


You're welcome.

Depending on what happens and when you are ready to adopt, I could see if my FH and I can help with the transport from Montreal to Ottawa?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yeah this forum is great for doing transports, so if you find a dog someone should be able to help get it to you. Good luck in your search and thank you for adopting.


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

I live in Windsor, Ontario, just accross Detroit, MI and I know many people at the dog park who have a rescue dog from the states. You only need to have their shots up to dates (vaccination card) to bring them back.
They said it was fairly simple.

Good luck.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Now this is a transport if needed I could help with and would be happy to help


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, please don't give up on rescue! You sound like a wonderful home. There are several listed on Petfinder, and as other posters have said, please check the US rescues closest to you.

 Marley:5yr.Napanee 
Golden Retriever 
Adult, M Mature Dog Adoptions
Ontario, ON 
 Luca 
Golden Retriever 
Young, M Gerdy's Rescues & Adoptions
Montreal, QC 
 Dora 
Golden Retriever 
Adult, F Gerdy's Rescues & Adoptions
Montreal, QC 
 Jacy 
Golden Retriever
Labrador Retriever 
Young, M Animal Rescue Network / Réseau Secours Animal
Montreal, QC 
 Dixie 
Golden Retriever 
Adult, F Secours Golden Retriever Rescue Quebec
Montreal, QC 
 Simbad 
Golden Retriever 
Adult, M Secours Golden Retriever Rescue Quebec
Montreal, QC


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks shortcake! that would be great...i emailed the rescue that has these dogs and gave them information on us and asked about a few of the dogs they had for adoption. i am hoping to hear back from them with a possible match or what they would think would be suitable i also have cats...so that plays a role in things as well. so we will just wait and see what happens in the next week or so....i am hoping that something works out.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i have enquired about dora and luca so i hope to hear back from the rescue...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Please let us know and if they don't answer call again!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yep, this group has already done a transport from Florida to Canada, so it can be done! Don't give up on the thought of rescuing a golden in need. There are SO many out there.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

well we are still looking for a golden....i haven't heard back from one rescue but will try again. there are 2 goldens in need locally that i have found out about by word of mouth so we will see if anything comes of them both from different families both apparantly are alone alot.....the owners just don't have time for them so i am hoping something will work out i am just waiting to hear back from the people that know the owners....if anything happens and we find a golden to adopt and give a forever home to i will post it for sure...


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

asiacat said:


> well we are still looking for a golden....i haven't heard back from one rescue but will try again. there are 2 goldens in need locally that i have found out about by word of mouth so we will see if anything comes of them both from different families both apparantly are alone alot.....the owners just don't have time for them so i am hoping something will work out i am just waiting to hear back from the people that know the owners....if anything happens and we find a golden to adopt and give a forever home to i will post it for sure...


Keep us posted 

My FH and I are thinking of maybe inquiring about getting Luca. We both really want a male Golden for our next dog, and I've always thought that a rescue would be great for our next Golden since there's so many dogs in need out there. And Luca is 1 years old, which I think would be a good age to get along with our Mia...

We're nervous though since we've never done this kind of thing before...
(well, I adopted my cat Willow from the SPCA, but dogs are different...)


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

we have never rescued either and i do get nervous with how another dog will react with maddison she is very friendly and LOVES other dogs they just don't always love her....i did enquire about Luca and Dora and have not heard anything back from them...my dad always rescued dogs from the spca and he always had four dogs at his home in the country all rescues and they were the best dogs i have ever met....you couldn't ask for more loving dogs although i do know all dogs have a past that aren't great we just feel that with so many dogs in need we would like to rescue a golden and hope for the best thats why with the canadian golden rescue they are very careful who they place their dogs with and know the dogs well....it is just such a long wait...but everthing will work out in the end we have alot of love and patience and i am home all day to spend doing what needs to be done to help with the transition....i also would love to get another puppy but we are giving the rescue a chance first and see how it works out....we are open to adopting male or female it doesn't matter but if we did get a puppy again i would go for a male....


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

asiacat said:


> we have never rescued either and i do get nervous with how another dog will react with maddison she is very friendly and LOVES other dogs they just don't always love her...


That sounds like Mia too. She's loved all dogs she's met so far, but sometimes the other dogs don't like her since she's a very "excited" puppy and I guess some dogs don't like that...


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I got a reply from that rescue and Luca has been adopted.
Too bad for us... but glad he's found a home. Hopefully a forever home!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I sent a rescue Golden to Canada...


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't understand why the "add" is still up if he's been adopted:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13545383

I feel sad because I really wanted him... there was just something about him....


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

he is a really nice looking golden....maybe they keep the add up in case it doesn't work out with the new family.....it is frustrating when you want to rescue and are ready to do it and you can't seem to find a rescue......i am waiting to see what i find out from this lady i spoke to that knows a person looking for a family for their female golden i hope i find out soon so we can either adopt her or i can look more into other options for rescue....it really seems limited in ontario for some reason unless i am not looking hard enough??? i am willing to go outside of ontario or even canada i just need to research it more.....


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i spoke with a lady today regarding a 6 year old golden. i saw this golden on petfinder and she is a sweet girl and has been moved around a bit and hasn't had a great life but is okay with other dogs and cats. she has spent alot of time kenneled and right now has kennel cough so we can't see her until she is better. i want to rescue so bad but am nervous at the same time i know it takes work and time and patience and i want to make sure it is the right fit we will find that out for sure when we meet this girl with our golden and our kids and stuff. i have asked about everything i can think of regarding this dog health there aren't any issues she walks good on a leash and is a good dog in general. she is coming from a rescue and is in a home. just thought i would share and if anyone has any ideas on anything else i should be asking please let me know. i really would like for this to work out.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Be sure to keep an eye on general breed rescue groups as well. I got Lily from a small rescue group I found on adoptapet.com that does not specialize in goldens or any breed for that matter. Her owner had turned her in to a friend that volunteered with the rescue because they lost their home in a foreclosure and couldn't take her to their new apartment. I wasn't competing with a lot of other people looking to adopt a golden and since they were small with less exposure they were eager to get her adopted to make room for other dogs.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

yes i agree thats what i have been doing looking at smaller rescues. the lady i spoke with said that the golden rescue was supposed to take her and they didn't because she has kennel cough right now. how old was lily when you adopted her? would my one year old golden and a six year old golden get along okay? i know it depends on personalities our golden is very social with dogs and people and cats and everyone she is submissive as well and lays down on the ground or stops when another dog is approaching when she lays down her head is up she is just submitting before she meets the dog i guess but most other goldens we come accross do the same thing LOL.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia was 7 years old when we adopted her, and she fit into our family immediately. I think it's really a matter of the dog's personality rather than age. Good luck with your search. The dog for you IS out there somewhere.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*asiacat*

asiacat:

Did you call the rescue to ask them how things are going again?
I am sure they need reminders.

*CHECK THIS OUT
THIS HAS GOLDEN RET. RESCUE ORGS IN CANADA.
http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/golden/gr_rescue.htm*


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i have emailed them and i am going to look for a phone number on the web site. i updated my info with them a week ago and haven't heard anything. thank you..that rescue i am with the canadian golden rescue.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think there are two GR's in need of a home together, but they're in Toronto? Now I can't remember. Ack!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

You are right I think the thread is in Golden Ret. Cases and I sent the link to asiacat.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i spoke with a lady from the golen rescue that these two dogs are from and she said i should hear from someone in a few days and if not to call back....i have also spoken to someone locally that also rescues and helps find homes for goldens so i am hoping that things are going to work out i am looking at a few options right now and hopefully will be posting a new thread saying that we finally found our golden to give a forever home to....right now we have three options....thanks everyone for your help...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can't wait*

Can't wait to see your post that you've found your Golden or Goldens!!!!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

well i still haven't heard form the golden rescue so will call them again....there are quite a few adds on kijiji from people looking for homes for their goldens....wow i was actually surprised i emailed a few so we will see i just don't know if i can trust people from the internet...i sent a few applications in to different places and met with a couple the other night that finds homes for goldens so i am hoping that we will soon have a second golden and i will be sharing an adoption story....i know the right golden is waiting for us right now...just thought i would update.....i also appreciate the way rescues are careful on where they place their dogs to ensure that it is the right fit we will wait for as long as it takes.....


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

well we have decided to give up on adopting a second golden. we have been looking since october and nothing works out. we have contacted recuses in the nearby states and they will not adopt out of state or country because there is no one to do a home visit.i check petfinder and rescues on a regular basis and have been in contact with golden rescue but nothing.... we are going to look at other breeds maybe a lab and see what happens. one day we will own two goldens i guess now isn't the right time.


----------

